# Plants available



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I have some plants available right now. I have several crypt wendtii red, green and brown I believe. Quite a few actually. Matt please correct me if I am wrong. I also have some anacharis and watersprite and some sort of hygro I think. These would be good for new tanks. I am looking for some java fern and anubias. If anyone wants to trade let me know. You could also just have them for a small donation to SWOAPE.


----------



## allen (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't have any plants to trade but i could make a donation to SWOAPE.I could use a few crypt wendtii red and brown when i setup the 110gal.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I have a large Java Fern I would be willing to give you half of in trade for some of the Water Sprite and Hygro. 

The Crypts were C. wendtii red and green ( I believe the green was from Tropica) and the taller ones were C. lutea. For those not familiar with them, they were the majority of Crypts in my 75g tank with the Angels in it.

What's up Jim? are you downsizing your tanks again?


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Jim, I have a bunch of anubias that I can bring down when I go to the auction.


----------

